# Michigan Wolverine to Boyne Mountain Hog hunts?



## bailenforcer (Jul 13, 2016)

I have property in Wolverine and live near Boyne Mountain, does anyone know of any areas around either that is promising for Feral Pig hunting? I am starting out new with feral pigs.

if anyone has solid suggestions for hunting Coyote or pig please let me know where the most promising areas near me...

Thanks much!


----------

